
Who says C is simple? - fanf2
http://cil-project.github.io/cil/doc/html/cil/cil016.html
======
BracketMaster
Interesting read and makes sense. Defining an unambiguous language is hard.

The full C grammar isn't very long, however, handling cases such as undefined
behaviors between types seems to cause trouble.

